# Ruby Over 20,000 CFS



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi There,

We just got off yesterday. Had a great time. We camped at Fault Line Sun night. Our level (according to the Ranger when we took off yesterday at WW) was 24,000 cfs. Black Rocks was the only part that became a little pushy. I was in a 14' raft with one passenger and we had other rigs up to 16 feet. The entry into BR pushed us around a little, but no real drama. I would say your only concern is sending someone ahead (do you have a kayaker by chance?) to "catch" the rafts as they come in for a landing both at the campsite and at take-out. If we would not have had someone in the lead scouting our landing for Fault Line - I would have sailed right past it. We staggered ourselves out and landed fast and hard one at a time with people on shore ready to catch throw ropes and stop us. Then double-tied up each raft for the night. No beaches at all, but campsites were fine. High and dry. We did 15 river miles in a little under 3 hours (not including our hike up to the amphitheater). 

Have fun!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

We just got off yesterday.

Nothing major to look out for other than the debris flowing downstream.

Black rocks has some big swirley water other than that it is all the same other than it is moving a lot faster and most beaches are under water, with the exception of some black rock camps and knowes1.

Have fun




Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JJ1029 (Jul 11, 2006)

*questions*

I have a few questions about ruby. I am trying to re-learn how to row. I have kayaked for the last 10 years. I have a 14' cat and was wondering how beginner friendly it truly is. I floated part of the gunni this past weekend from Delta down and had some swirly water but it was not difficult. Is there anything to watch out for? How many rapids are there? We are going june 6 and 7 
Thanks


----------



## campo (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the beta!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Swirled water in black rocks is right. Keep the kids away from the water in camp. No pfd = disappear ...


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

*26,000 and fairly easy*

I once floated it when I was just learning to row at 26,000cfs. Made it to Black Rocks in 3 hours from Rim Rock Adventures. I found the trip as a novice easy to row, basically no real rapids. Everything was flushed out.

The current is whipping through the Black Rocks narrows and I was glad we had one of the easier BR campsites to grab (#8 I think), some of the lower numbers would require more skill to not miss the eddy at high water.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

DoStep

That is solid advice, we did not let the kids near the water without parents and PFD's ant that was to load and unload only. 

The water is running cold and fast, watching boats go past at Knowels was entertaining as they looked to be going 10 MPH or more, it was crazy.

I have rafted at speeds like that before but that was on runs with 80 FPM gradient or more.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I ran it at 49,000 with my 4 year old who has been a avid river rat since 2. There was a news crew from Grand Junction at Loma launch doing story on high water and actually did a small interview and story on camera with us about our trip.....all of this to tell you that with a little respect and boat handling skills on the oars its pretty harmless. We run and camp it about 5 times a year. And my only suggestion would be, save some muscle for black rock landing, dont fight it too much or over think it and have your raft lines flaked out and ready for landing before you enter Black rock area. Keep the kids and ppl away from that flaked out line so it deploys easy and no one tangles in it. If you get tired in the entry of Black Rock, take a few spins around the world pull in mid Black rock so you are ready for the landing. Sometimes a small pillow of white water forms off house rock in the center of the river in front of BR 7-8 when the flow is 30-50,000, I like to use it to nose off of to push me into a landing at BR 8,9 or the old 10, which is no longer around. Ill be at BR most of the week with my 7 year old river rat....Ill catch ya if ya miss your landing


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got off yesterday. Several of the BR sites were underwater or had tiny beaches. Keep in mind if you have a big group. Swirly water but no issues.


----------

